# 2001 Lemond Zurich



## rjriding (Oct 6, 2004)

Got a chance to buy a 2001 Zurich. Negotiating the price still but maybe in the $650 -$700 range. Looks like it has been taken care of and all Ultegra with Velomax Vector Comps wheels. 

Any thoughts on if this is a good deal? Shopped the local Trek shop and they have a 04 Buenos Aires for $1650. Just wondering if it is worth the extra $1000 for something new.  Sure, carbon/steel combo drops the weight but I am on a budget.


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

The Zurich is a great-riding bike. That's definitely a good price, even though it's a few years old. Definitely something that will last a while and has a good gruppo. If you don't buy it, let me know =).


----------

